# Tintore - tintora/tintrice?



## Angelo di fuoco

Stavo cercando la forma femminile della parola "tintore" ed il dizionario (italo-tedesco di Pons) invece di quella "regolare" e "letteraria" che m'aspettavo, cioè "tintrice", mi dà solamente la forma "popolare" "tintora".
M'immagino che possa essere difficile pronunciare il gruppo "tr" dopo la nasale "n", ma che ciò possa decretare la "morte" della forma latineggiante mi sembra un po' eccessivo.
Qual è la forma giusta? Ci sono altri casi simili dove le difficoltà di pronuncia della forma corretta - a causa d'un gruppo consonantico inusuale o difficile - fanno sí che la forma classica ereditata dal latino in "-trice" sia stata soppiantata dalla forma popolare in "-tora"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi tintrice, anche se è una parola non comune.


----------



## marco.cur

Anch'io direi tintrice, che tra l'altro non è assolutamente difficile da pronunciare.


----------



## laurentius87

È decisamente una forma non comune il femminile.

Comunque vedo che in giro si trovano anche _tintora _e _tingitrice_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Tingitrice" è decisamente interessante in quanto usa una forma piú lunga e "completa" della forma maschile, restituendo la "g" perduta nella forma maschile.
È simile a cantore/cantatrice


----------



## pantarhei

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Tingitrice" è decisamente interessante in quanto usa una forma piú lunga e "completa" della forma maschile, *restituendo la "g" perduta nella forma maschile*.
> È simile a cantore/cantatrice



In realtà la _g_ non esiste nel maschile perché è un derivato del participio passato (tinto da tinctus da tìng(ere) + tus)


----------



## Blackman

Non dubito che esistano, ma _tintora_ e _tintrice_ non si possono sentire....
Personalmente preferisco _tingitrice_.


----------



## phiona

Però dipende anche da cosa si intende.
I negozi dove si fanno lavare i vestiti si chiamano tintorie, forse perché in passato tingevano anche le stoffe, ma oggi non accade più. La proprietaria della tintoria si chiama tintora, forse anche tintrice, ma non l'ho mai sentito. Se venisse chiamata tingitrice, penserei a qualcuno che tinge qualcosa, non a chi ha un negozio che lava i vestiti.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

pantarhei said:


> In realtà la _g_ non esiste nel maschile perché è un derivato del participio passato (tinto da tinctus da tìng(ere) + tus)



Ecco, era proprio quella "g" desonorizzata in "c" che avevo in mente, con un occhio sulla forma latina.


----------



## Elle_Ti

Il femminile di tintore è "tintora", stando al vocabolario della lingua italiana Treccani, e non trovo nessuna delle altre opzioni. Anche io pensavo che fosse una forma popolare, ma non è così, è la forma italiana corretta.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Cogli aggettivi (e anche coi sostantivi) di genere femminile quasi sempre siamo di fronti ad una regola _ad hoc._  Tintrice e tintora convivono nel parlato. Così come lavoratora e lavoratrice, pescatora e pescatrice, ecc. 

C'è da notare una particolarità sugli aggettivi femminili. La forma - tora  spesso quando presenta una forma declinata ad un nome di cosa o animale questa si differenzia da un'altra dedicata ad un nome di persona) come pescatora in _Spaghetti alla pescatora, _dove in pescatora vi si rintraccia il nome maniera_._  Se mai ci dovessero essere le _Linguine alla tintora_, ecco, perlomeno ad orecchio  le preferirei a quelle _alla tintrice_. 

A volte abbiamo la situazione opposta: gallina lavoratora è ormai forma cristallizzata e non possiamo cambiarla in gallina lavoratrice. Dalle mie parti però si tendeva ad elogiare una massaia appellandola come "grande lavoratora".  

Se abbiamo la gallina lavoratora abbiamo però la rana pescatrice, e così via.


----------



## Elle_Ti

Ma "tintora" è un sostantivo, non è un aggettivo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Elle_Ti said:


> Ma "tintora" è un sostantivo, non è un aggettivo.



Ciao! Hai pienamente ragione!  

Saluti


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

Proprio ieri, in una trasmissione televisiva, hanno puntualizzato il fatto che il femminile di "tintore" è soltanto "tintora".

Nella maggior parte dei casi il femminile delle parole maschili con desinenza _-tore_ è _-trice_, come _pittrice, scultrice, lettrice, nuotatrice_, ecc.
Ma nelle parole in cui la desinenza _-tore_ è preceduta da consonante diversa da "t" la desinenza può diventare invece _-tora_, come _pastora, gestora, impostora_ e appunto _tintora_ (non accade sempre, come dimostra ad esempio _detentrice_).
_Tintora_ è tra l'altro proprio il termine che viene usato nelle grammatiche come esempio di parola femminile con tale desinenza. Vedi qui e qui. 
Ulteriori riferimenti qui e qui.

In quanto a "tingitrice", il termine esiste ma non definisce il femminile di "tintore", bensì il macchinario che si usa per tingere. Vedi ad esempio qui.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ottima ricerca, Connie! Tuttavia è bene ricordare ai nostri amici e cultori della lingua italiana che di regole ferme e sicure ce ne sono poche.

Spesso ci sono "doppioni" che in effetti designano cose diverse anche se hanno in comune la stessa origine. Cito fattora, la moglie del fattore, sostantivo femminile che potrà anche essere benissimo cambiato sì in fattoressa, ma con rara probabilità in fattrice, che è altra cosa. 

Alla fine è il dizionario che ci aiuta a risolvere definitivamente il dilemma.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

E' appunto per risolvere il dilemma che ho riportato le voci del dizionario.
Nel caso in questione, grammatiche e dizionari danno _tintora_ come unico femminile.
In altri casi danno invece il doppio femminile, magari con due registri diversi (come nel caso di _stiratrice/stiratora_ o _pescatrice/pescatora_, in cui segnalano che la seconda variante è popolare, come avevi fondamentalmente detto anche tu, aggiungendo anche l'esempio di _lavoratora_).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ho consultato i vari link che hai segnalato e credo che gli utenti di WR siano felici di poterne sapere di più sull'argomento. 

Grazie!


----------

